
Twitter Bot which posts a frame from the Godfather every 3 hours - tomhuts
https://twitter.com/GodfatherFrames/status/1287516625831419907
======
tomhuts
The idea is to highlight how well the film is shot. Also some of the dialogue
is quite funny out of context heheh. Inspired by @kothscreens

------
wfbarks
Really incredible how well each shot is framed. Are the frames picked at
random? or picked from a pre-selected timestamps.

